# can lights hurt a bottle?



## judu (Oct 4, 2009)

i have a question about lighting and bottles. i have all the bottles i have been finding displayed in an old china cabnet. it has no lights and i am thinking of installing lights to it to see the bottles better.i was just curious if lights can hurt a bottle??. like how the sun makes a clear bottle purple over time. i dont want to change any of my bottles in any way. does anyone know if household lighting can hurt a bottle over time and what the best type of lighting to use would be? . i was thinking flouresent because i dont think they get too hot?...


----------



## nostalgia (Oct 4, 2009)

I guess the if the fluorescent light doesn't emit UV rays, it would be safe in not altering the color of the glass...  

 Incandescent might become too hot if it is a high wattage bulb.....


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2009)

You should stick a candle in each bottle.. [] Flours won't hurt your glass, I really don't think.


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2009)

hey dan care to show a pix of yer collection??? the lights should be fine, they wont hurt your bottles, what kind do you plan on using??


----------



## judu (Oct 4, 2009)

hey mike, this is the display..


----------



## madman (Oct 5, 2009)

hey dan  looks like some good stuff there!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 5, 2009)

I want to see close ups of that WOODY WAGON!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 5, 2009)

Me too!  Just don't let my Hubby see it...he'd want it...bad! []
 Cool bottles.


----------



## judu (Oct 5, 2009)

yea, thats has to be one of the coolest cars ever made and i had to have that when i saw it. the car and the paines celery compound bottle are the only things on the shelf that are bought. i have found evry other bottle. when this summer started i found my first bottle, a kreml hair tonic bottle, and i was hooked. i only have about 6 months to a year left at this site before it is turned into a parking lot so i go as much as i can.....


----------

